# Ever wonder if Roswell was real?



## Robert M. Blevins (Mar 4, 2007)

So did Dr Ray Stafford.

He has a rather unique way of discovering the truth...he wants to return to 1947 New Mexico and find out for himself, on the exact day it happened. And he's stumbled onto the key to do it.

*Adventure Books of Seattle* has just released their 10th title, *'The Corona Incident'**, *a fast-moving novel that blends fact and fiction to answer the ultimate question: _Are we alone in the universe?_ 

You can view the covers and more at *Current Titles*.


----------

